# Mac Excel 2011 - Does it work for Windows Excel (VBA) as before?



## FallingRock1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mac Excel 2004 was the last true cross-platform (Mac-Win) version, able to open and convert a Win Excel (pre-2000 thru 2003 version) file (xls, or xlt with VBA). Mac Excel 2011 has returned to the VBA Excel functionality. How does it do with converting Win Excel 2003-2010 to their Mac Excel 2011 versions?


----------

